# Pumping Colostrum



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

Has anyone been able to pump a good amount of colostrum? Can you freeze it? I have already been leaking it, so I'm wondering if I would be able to start pumping around 37 weeks {when it won't be a big deal if it causes contractions} to be able to build up a little supply before my surro son is here and hopefully make my milk come in a little sooner after he is born. We are planning for me to bf him right after birth so we can both get the benefits that go along with it. My IPs are getting about 2 weeks worth of milk from a donor to make sure he is at least getting BM until my supply is built up, but it'd be great if he is able to have the colostrum his first few days after I go home.


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

You can freeze it, but you're better off using hand expression rather than a pump. Colostrum is usually expressed in small amounts, so by hand expressing directly into the container you're using, you avoid losing any (as you would with a pump). Also, many women actually find hand expression yields a greater volume of colostrum than pumping does.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

What you do collect, I would collect in a very small resevior, such as a spoon, and keep it in the smallest Tupperware you can find. It's such a small volume, this way you lose less on the sides on the containers.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

I used hand expression and used a 10-cc syringe (without the needle) to slurp up the drops off my skin. I froze it in the same syringe.


----------



## tarajean56 (May 2, 2007)

All PP have given good suggestions (ones I wish I would have had!) I EP'd for my DS and got no colostrum using a double electric pump








. Maybe I did get some, but it probably was all in the pump parts.


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

If you can get your MD to give you 5-10 ml syringes, you can collect it in there, put the top on, label it with your name and DOB and throw it in the freezer. Then when you go to the hospital you can bring it with you, they can thaw and feed to the baby.


----------



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

We are planning to UC, but the syringe thing is a great idea! My IM is going to be "nursing" using a SNS and my pumped milk so at least he won't be getting confused if I tried putting it in a bottle. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tarajean56* 
All PP have given good suggestions (ones I wish I would have had!) I EP'd for my DS and got no colostrum using a double electric pump







. Maybe I did get some, but it probably was all in the pump parts.

Well, that and colostrum is more viscous, and pumps are made for regular milk. So they may just not pump strongly enough. Hand expression is the preferred method for colostrum collection. Though an electric pump will do the job when trying to build supply and bring in the later milk.


----------

